# I made a Snuggle Puppy knockoff-now what to warm it with?



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You're very clever - I'd never considered making my own snuggle puppy! 
I found a blog online about doing just that. They seem to use the hand and body warmers for the heat. Hope this helps. Growing Puppies - Virginia Schnoodle Breeder --Hypoallergenic Dogs: DIY Snuggle Pet Toy for Your New Puppy


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> You're very clever - I'd never considered making my own snuggle puppy!
> I found a blog online about doing just that. They seem to use the hand and body warmers for the heat. Hope this helps. Growing Puppies - Virginia Schnoodle Breeder --Hypoallergenic Dogs: DIY Snuggle Pet Toy for Your New Puppy




Thanks! I did pretty much what the blogger describes, except the stuffed puppy I used is huge and already floppy, so I left the stuffing inside and sewed a liner in place to hold whatever I decide to stuff it with. I sewed in a Velcro closure. I also decided against using anything to replicate the heartbeat. I'll swing by the local Walmart and see if I can find any hand warmers this time of year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You are smart to make your own. I ridiculously paid for a genuine one and then in all the excitement of bringing puppy home, forgot to put the heart beat thing in it. The breeder said the puppies are so hot they would prefer ice to heat. We didn't put heat or ice in it (surprising to me the overpriced thing only comes with one heatpack that is not reusable). I think leaving it with the breeder to get mom and littermates scent on it helped. Rukie liked it a lot the first few weeks and didn't cry much at night.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My Luna had a snuggle puppy when she came home & she's almost 2 & still loves it Pilgrim had a great idea of hand warmers. You can probably find them next to the Christmas stuff that's probably in the stores already lol . I did use a rice pack when ours worn out & it worked fine. That's so creative of you I think you may have an Etsy project idea . Be sure to post a pic when puppy comes home.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

LynnC said:


> My Luna had a snuggle puppy when she came home & she's almost 2 & still loves it Pilgrim had a great idea of hand warmers. You can probably find them next to the Christmas stuff that's probably in the stores already lol . I did use a rice pack when ours worn out & it worked fine. That's so creative of you I think you may have an Etsy project idea . Be sure to post a pic when puppy comes home.




I will. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

So far, Asher seems to like is snuggle puppy and I haven't added the warmers yet. I thought I'd do that at night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

